# Plumber trying to move to Canada in the summer



## Carloscall (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi guys.

Can anyone help me?

I'm a newly qualified plumber to city & guilds levels 3. Is this a qualificaion recognised in Canada?

Also I'm looking at doing my 17th Edition (wiring Regs) in the new year. Is this recognised in Canada?

I am liking the thought of Otoria or Quibec at the moment. Has anyone got any advice on these places, or just advice in general?

Thanks in advance!

Carlos


----------

